# Nelson, NZ



## Irish_nz

Hi folks, I have been offered a job in Nelson and hope to move with my wife and 19 yr old daughter.

Can anyone tell me a little about it, and cost of living in the area.
Also what would be a standard wage.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Irish_nz said:


> Hi folks, I have been offered a job in Nelson and hope to move with my wife and 19 yr old daughter.
> 
> Can anyone tell me a little about it, and cost of living in the area.
> Also what would be a standard wage.
> 
> Thanks


Nelson is one of the sunniest places in New Zealand! And it's a very sought after city - especially for those of the older generation who quite often retire there. You have a city with all the city-type amenities (hospitals, decent shopping etc) but on the doorstep of one of the most beautiful parts of New Zealand. And that's saying a lot because there are a lot of beautiful bits of New Zealand!

Here's an old post I've found about Nelson - it should include the good and the bad! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...anyone-out-there-live-nelson-been-nelson.html


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Nelson's nice, very beautiful, nice people, but I wouldn't want to live there. If I were a 19-year old, I'd strangle you for moving me there. (IMHO)


----------



## Irish_nz

I have spoken to several people since that post and they reckon there is plenty to do? Also my daughter is checking out web sites and seems happy.... Can I ask why you think it is not an ideal place for a 19year old?


----------



## topcat83

Liam(at)Large said:


> Nelson's nice, very beautiful, nice people, but I wouldn't want to live there. If I were a 19-year old, I'd strangle you for moving me there. (IMHO)


Lol! It's the place my 24 year old wants to move to! 
But that could be something to do with the fact that it's near to his beloved cave diving in the Abel Tasman National Park rather than the night life!


----------

